# WIPs, wedding ring, and first turning in a long time



## El Guapo (May 21, 2014)

As several people have commented, I went a little MIA for a while. I got married, got a new job, and turned 30 all in the month of March. All of my time leading up to the wedding was spent doing anything and everything I was told, and all of my time after the wedding, well... let's just I wasn't spending much time in the garage. La Guapa is in Norway for work right now, so I've had some time on the lathe and I think I've exceeded my allowable time to go without pics, so here you go!

Photo1 - My first live edge bowl attempt. I roughed it out tonight from some bradford pear (from @Tclem). Obviously there is a lot of cleaning to do, but it was fun to try some new techniques with this one.

Photo2,3 - Gummy cherry bowl I roughed out tonight (from @windyridgebowman). I can't wait to see what this looks like when finished!

Photo4 - My wedding ring expertly crafted by @BangleGuy. Eric did an outstanding job! I couldn't really get excited about a piece of jewelry for myself until Eric said he would be willing to make me a ring with wooden inlay. Thanks again, Eric!

Photo5,6 - This is a camphor bowl from @WoodLove. I used a mortis to chuck this on my nova 4-jaw, and I got the walls of the mortis a little too thin and the whole thing went a-flyin' off the lathe. It definitely isn't the external shape that I wanted, but it was too beautiful of a piece not to attempt to finish. A lot of sanding went into the bowl. Who doesn't love a good learning opportunity?!

Photo7,8 - This is some highly figured (pics don't show it... just believe me) rock maple from my man @sprucegum! This will be an 11"ish platter for a close friend of my wife who was just diagnosed with breast cancer at 28 years old. She collects decorative plates and mounts them on her wall, so I plan on making her a platter and getting it laser engraved with something meaningful (I've reached out to her husband for ideas). As soon as I thought of making her a platter, I knew it had to be out of some of Spruce's famous (and highly addictive) maple.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2014)

Awesome work bud


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2014)

Andrew, those are looking good.

Ray


----------



## RayBell (May 21, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2014)

Great work Andrew !


----------



## El Guapo (May 21, 2014)

Thanks, guys! Obviously the camphor is the only finished piece, it is just really nice getting back on the lathe and making chips.


----------



## sprucegum (May 22, 2014)

Some nice work Andrew.


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2014)

Great work, Andrew! It's been good seeing you back around these parts too! (Completely understand why you hadn't been around - it's good to keep those priorities straight and focus on your new bride!)

Your pics make me even more impatient to get my lathe set back up and try and turn some bowls. I've got some of Jamie's Camphor that I just recently got and I can't wait to turn it! (And to clear my sinuses with it!)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2014)

All great pics... but, dang, that ring. That's such a cool idea! And it looks awesome.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2014)

NICE work!!


----------



## WoodLove (May 22, 2014)

those are some awesome looking pieces for sure. glad the camphor worked out so well for you.


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2014)

Love the shape of the cherry bowl! Also, great job on the live edge bowl. Chuck


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 22, 2014)

I would like to see a pic of the cherry when you are finished with it, nice work.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 22, 2014)

Pretty cool pictures. I really like the ring. Congrats on your marriage.


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2014)

When la Guapa is away, el Guapo must play! Nice work on the whole bunch! The gummy cherry is beautiful stuff, and that camphor piece is stunning!


----------



## El Guapo (May 22, 2014)

I can't wait to finish that gummy cherry. I think I will probably be going back for some more when I get through my current pile of blanks!

And thanks, Scott! Unfortunately my wife had a very badly timed work trip to Norway a month after we got married (she will be there a total of about 2.5-3 moths), but I've just focused my energy on honey-do's and spending time in the garage!


----------



## duncsuss (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!



El Guapo said:


> Unfortunately my wife had a very badly timed work trip to Norway a month after we got married


I lived in Norway nearly 7 years, and I've got to tell you: a "badly timed" trip to Norway is one that runs November through February. Cold, dark, and surrounded by Norwegians who think it's great that they can go cross-country skiing 

By now, there will be some daylight again ... :cool2:


----------



## Norm192 (May 24, 2014)

Congrats on the wedding and getting back on the lathe! Pretty work!


----------

